# هدية العيد: اعادة رفع كورس فيديو يشرح تركيب محطات bts بأجهزة huawei على اكثر من سيرفر .



## عماد الكبير (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور انفسنا وسيئات اعملنا من يهد الله فلا مضل له ويضلل فلا هادى له واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له وان محمدا عبده ورسوله , اليوم ليس ككل يوم لن اليوم عيد علينا جميعا وكل عام والامة الاسلامية بخير فلذللك قررت اعطائكم هدية بسيطة اهديها الى اعضاء هندسة الاتصالات ,وهذا الهدية هى اعادة رفع كورس فيديو يشرح تركيب محطات Mobile | <<< BTS | من شركة HUAWEI على روابط سريعة وكثيرة وبعد ان انتهى صلاحية روابط اخى تعلم بارك الله فيه واهدى هذه الهدية اولا له وثانيا لكم .
















 اليوم أقدم لكم كورس ممتع يشرح تركيب محطات BTS بأجهزة HUAWEI بالفيديو وهو اكثر من رائع و التي تعمل بها في مصر حالياً محطات شبكة اتصالات و بعض محطات شبكة فودافون.











  اولا تقسيمة 200 mb 






http://www.seedfly.com/28cw82jmas0l
http://www.seedfly.com/qtzzro8k95h3
http://www.seedfly.com/bmeyh092ddst
http://www.seedfly.com/toja62kgb6eh
http://www.seedfly.com/9w2oe4t12e24
http://www.seedfly.com/97kx8iew0w58
http://www.seedfly.com/o3s5hgc6bn6c 

--------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------





http://uploadstore.net/pv6lg591melw/Huawei_BTS_installation.part1.rar.html
http://uploadstore.net/yff3l4k8s5tn/Huawei_BTS_installation.part2.rar.html
http://uploadstore.net/0etac5naapsh/Huawei_BTS_installation.part3.rar.html
http://uploadstore.net/fojmsa2lbqah/Huawei_BTS_installation.part4.rar.html
http://uploadstore.net/d3sonq3hnwj1/Huawei_BTS_installation.part5.rar.html
http://uploadstore.net/bnr9h3ud87ux/Huawei_BTS_installation.part6.rar.html
http://uploadstore.net/45gsm5o4235d/Huawei_BTS_installation.part7.rar.html


----------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 






http://www.fileserve.com/file/r6tEf2y
http://www.fileserve.com/file/wJ9UwxW
http://www.fileserve.com/file/YE2BF2R
http://www.fileserve.com/file/mzYJUwr
http://www.fileserve.com/file/M84YAyy
http://www.fileserve.com/file/zfw5bvw
http://www.fileserve.com/file/zC64JnA

------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ثانيا تقسيمة 500 mb 






http://www.fileserve.com/file/wPBKCkA
http://www.fileserve.com/file/7zU77zw
http://www.fileserve.com/file/6dWJ9N6

-------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 






http://jumbofiles.com/3993hjhgy0r9
http://jumbofiles.com/wze9wxyg37w8
http://jumbofiles.com/50o5ek8u81un 












 فى رعاية الله وحفظه وكل عام وأنتم والامة الاسلامية بخير  ​


----------



## م.احمد الطيب (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل الشكر والتقدير لجهودك*


----------



## kamalchrif (19 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:56:


----------

